# horse friendly beaches in yorkshire?



## georgiegirl (16 June 2010)

Hi all, was wondering if anyone had any info on horse friendly beaches in yorkshire? and what times of the year you are allowed to go, im itching to go now although realise it'll be prob later in the year we allowed on the beach.

I remember going to filey years ago but cant for the life of me think what time of year it was. seems an awful shame for me to live an hour away from these lovely beaches and not go.

cheers!


----------



## Kayfamily (16 June 2010)

Can't answer the question I'm afraid but if you find out let me know i'm in Driffield and would love to ride on the beach.


----------



## Izzwizz (16 June 2010)

One of the girls at our yard went to Bridlington beach with her 2 last Summer.  If you google the towns they may give you some advice there.  We took our horses to Redcar beach which is near Middlessbrough. It took us around 2hrs from Huddersfield.  Dont know if thats any good to you but although its not very picturesque (sp)? its horse friendly.  You can park right next to the beach, its easy to find, theres a burger van and as its not particuarly a holiday resort, the beach isnt packed.  Think it was £2.50 to park for the day.  All they ask is that you leave the car park clean after your horses.  You can get the tide times off the internet.
Try and go, its a lovely day out.


----------



## Dirty_D (16 June 2010)

Fraisthorpe Beach is probably the best, its next to Bridlington (in fact you can ride from Fraisthorpe up to Brid if you want to go for fish and chips!)

My sig is at Fraisthorpe. They charge about £7 i think for a horsebox/trailer in peak season. It's pretty easy to get to the beach, no huge cliffs or anything! Not sure when the peak season starts/ends but we went about March.

It can get pretty busy at Fraisthorpe with Kite surfers and stuff so your better to go on a not so nice day really so that its not as busy. If you Google earth Fraisthorpe you should be able to get a bit of an idea of the length of the beach.

Where from East Yorkshire and everyone we know tends to go to Fraisthorpe.

Just one note, part of it is apparently a nudist beach so be warned!


----------



## Kayfamily (16 June 2010)

Just one note, part of it is apparently a nudist beach so be warned!
		
Click to expand...

It used to be but I aren't sure if it is anymore, we took the kids a few weeks back and everyone had clothes on, thank god!


----------



## JenHunt (16 June 2010)

we go to Redcar, but its probably a bit of a trek for you! It takes us an hour from near Northallerton! but on the plus side, its a good hard beach with no soft sinky bits, and ts usually pretty empty (unless its snowing or icy then it's full of racehorses!)


----------



## danielle23 (16 June 2010)

I also go to filey, plenty of room in the bottom car park (south end of town) for trailers etc, and takes a couple of minuites to walk down to the beach
Unsure on when you can ride tho? I once went in winter it was raining and windy lol, silly i no!   really wanted to go tho


----------



## Kayfamily (16 June 2010)

Just found this at www.discoveryorkshirecoast.com/documents/.../riding-Schools.pdf 




			Horse riding

The beach byelaws do not allow horse riding on the main beaches, which includes South and North Bay beaches, Scarborough.

However, the following areas are open to horse riders:

Sandsend to Upgang Ravine (North of Whitby by golfers/pedestrian bridge)
Filey - South of Martins Ravine (paddling pool, Google maps: Martins Ravine, Filey) towards Reighton Gap. Best access from Reighton Gap, and Primrose Valley.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## arwenplusone (16 June 2010)

Agree with fraisthorpe - lovely beach.


----------

